# 2 Bathrooms and a Kitchen



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome back! I am looking forward to the pictures---Better get that bath up and going soon or your next thread will be about building a dog house!:laughing:

---Mike---


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

I apologize for the lack of pictures. I tried to snap some new ones on my phone and the room is too small to get any decent pictures. I have to dig out my D90 and get some better pictures.

I did get my tub out finally. It and all the copper I removed was enough at the scrap yard to pay for the new tub, so that's been picked up as well. I need to finish demo'ing the bathroom yet.


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Today I got the hole from the old door framed back up and the new door is installed. I also pulled up the 5/8" plywood. This leads me to my first question.

Under the plywood was 5/8" t&g floor as shown in the picture. There are various areas in the floor where holes were cut and pieces are missing from the t&g. Should I rip that up and put down new ply or should I fill in the holes with ply patches and then ply over it all? I want to install tile on this floor. I've not yet decided on an underlayment but I do have my tile purchased.


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are 2 pictures from the beginning, when I originally promised photos. The tub was removed and the walls started coming down. I have to move that window a few inches to the right yet to make room for our vanity. In the next post you will see how I moved the door a feet feet down the hall to make room for a larger double sink vanity.


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are 2 pictures from the other night. The door has been moved and the room has been gutted.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's quite the project you have started! It sounds like you'll do just fine. I can't wait to see your progress updates.

Would it be safe to assume that your main goal right now is to get the plumping problems rectified and the rooms made safe, then at a later time update the fixtures and decorative elements?


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, Thadius! I'm actually doing everything in one fell swoop. The hole in the floor with partial plumbing is from me removing the old plumbing. The vanity is moving so new plumbing needs installed there. I've rough plumbed new water and drain lines to the left of my existing toilet. I'm going to repair any stud damage (there was a lot of water damage in this room, from both a leaking roof and a poor plumbing job in the old tub) and then put in the new plumbing and electrical and get the walls and floors closed back up ASAP.

The wife is due with our first child in January, so I'm on a strict deadline!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck---I saw some notched floor joists in the first picture-You might want to remove the old 1x6 floor sheeting---fix any joists--then add new plywood.

That's an old place there--any idea what year the house was built?--Mike---


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

The notched joists is where the old plumbing was ran to the sink. My original plan was to pull up all the T&G so I could sister new 2x6's in wherever they need to go but I was reading on another thread that leaving old T&G in a better solution. I would prefer to remove it and replace it with a 5/8" layer of plywood. I may use Ditra to cut down on how much added depth I get and then tile over that.

The house is old. The main portion of the house is over 100 years old, but that's currently the living room now. It's had 3 additions, but I am not sure when this particular bathroom was built.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

3/4" b/c plywood is about as thin as I feel safe using----I believe Ditra accepts 5/8 as a minimum thickness---But going with the minimum might bight you.

It will be fine if you leave the old flooring in place---But those joists need fixing.


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

The joists will be repaired, trust me. There are several others in the wall and ceiling that need repaired also.

I will go with the 3/4" plywood then, I just don't want to have a big different in my hallway floor to my bathroom floor as I will be putting tile on top of this. Although I can say that my hallway carpet is extremely thing, I don't even consider it carpet. It will be replaced with a much thicker carpet, so that could help offset any difference in floor transitions. But that's another project that will be completed after I replace the remaining hallway doors.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

How thick are we talking?


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Which item's thickness are you referring to?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see more progress pics!

How'd you get the tub out? I've had to muscle one by myself - had to get creative and build a full wooden frame to strap around it - attached a series of wheels to the bottom. Somewhat like a large piano dolly.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

The carpet. You said _really_ thick. Well, actually you said 'thing', but I assumed that to be 'thick'.


----------



## KevinACrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahhh, I actually meant thin. My existing carpet is super thin. I'll try to get more picture tonight after trick or treating. I got the new subfloor in, all the electrical ran and the drywalling started over the weekend. It's just really hard to get pictures in this small room.


----------

